# High Elf Test Scheme - Part 2 swordmaster and Archmage



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Continuing on from my previous thread and some of the concerns raised of using such a limited pallette and making units different. I decided to paint another unit type and a character, so here is my first swordmaster and my archmage.

Swordmaster (might do another drybrush of silver over this to really wear down the gold colour)










Archmage (from multiple angles) white isn't bad but need some more practice and will probably repaint it after I finish the army.


































Waiting for some spring green static grass which I think will improve the models by toning down the white.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

very good looking, its very elf like for them to wear all white with gold armour, (altho I dont think a gold sword would be too strong compaired to a steel sword lol)


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The white seems a little flat to me. You could try adding some greys or tans to the recesses to make it pop a little more. Or a wash. On the other hand, the gold is very nice. Good work!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know if it's the flash, but the gold looks very washed out. Did you go straight over the white with it? Even if going for a light colour, over black or brown I've heard gives a nice result with depth in.

As for the sword, well, I think that the gold sword is a little too much gold in one spot. Being a very bright silver with gold edging on the blade might be a bit better I think (again over a black base).


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

You're crazy man! Painting your entire army white is my idea of a painting nightmare. So kudos on your good work so far. Look forward to seeing a completed unit.

All the best


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It is a nice scheme, but the white and gold could use some work. Try going over them with washes. As well, I don't think there's enough variety with just white and gold. Paint some parts a more bright silver to provide some contrast.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the scheme but I think if you go over the gold with golden sepia/devlan mudd it may give the gold some more definition.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Doesn't look to bad to me. The gold looks a little faded, but that might be because of the picture however. I like the way it looks, it doesn't have to be bright "yellow-ish" gold anyway.

The whites need a little more depth though. Don't get me wrong, you applied some solid layers on the whites to get a nice even coverage... but white never looks perfectly white. 

Do yourself a favor when you are going to paint an army... Start with a more brown basecoat (such as snake bite leather) for a warm tint to your robes, or a more grey basecoat (like stone grey) if you prefer a more colder white. It'll add more depth to the miniature overall, it'll look more realistic AND it'll be easier on you in the long term.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to 5th the comment on a wash over the gold and then use the wash like a pint and layer it on the recesses of the white. Bronze, to gold, to shining gold, with a highlight of silver works really well on gold armor. The white can be done with pretty much any wash, depending on what you want really.


----------

